# Wholesale rhinestone suppliers overseas



## glamsquad (Feb 10, 2012)

I am looking for a rhinestone supplier overseas. Can someone please help me. I need to purchase more than 500 gross. Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

You did not supply your location, so what does overseas mean in your case?

Kind regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl and www.visualconduct.com


----------



## glamsquad (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh sorry I am in USA. so overseas to me is Korea, China. Thanks


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

Not sure what kind of rhinestone would you like


----------



## glamsquad (Feb 10, 2012)

Hotfix Korean Rhinestones in bulk.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

glamsquad said:


> Oh sorry I am in USA. so overseas to me is Korea, China. Thanks


I asked because I'm interested in Bella MC on this side of the ocean which is Europe.
Good luck with finding what you need.

Regards, Robert


www.visualconduct.com


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

glamsquad said:


> Oh sorry I am in USA. so overseas to me is Korea, China. Thanks


Are you looking to purchase for resale or do you just need to purchase in bulk for your business? Shine Art sells 500 gross bags and they are located in the US. You don't have to pay import fees and also they do not have a minimum quantity you have to purchase. Their prices are very low and the quality is good.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Generally speaking... To make it worthwhile to import you are probably looking at 5000 gross minimum to make it worthwhile....

It took me months and months of searching to find the right overseas supplier...

Kevin


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kevin, did you find the right supplier?


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Agree with Kevin. one more thing for consideration: There are different grades, so when you buy it, check it first.


----------

